# derrick rose...we would be lucky to get him...



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

kind of off topic, but anyone see the memphis(college) game highlights??? rose looks like the real thing...kid has lebron type athleticism, and is just a ridiculous overall player...jesus christ, i'll try to find the clips, but take my word for it, he should go #1 overall...mayo vs. rose debates humor me, cause there is really no contest...

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3096460"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3096460" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Go Clippers!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You guys probably end up with Gordon, Lawson or even problem child Mayo.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well could be the case, but lets at least wait to see how both of them do after 5 games before annointing him. 

While i might prefer mayo more, ill be happy with rose. If we overachieve this year and get out of the top couple picks, heres to hoping we get budinger.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Well could be the case, but lets at least wait to see how both of them do after 5 games before annointing him.
> 
> While i might prefer mayo more, ill be happy with rose. If we overachieve this year and get out of the top couple picks, heres to hoping we get budinger.



as long as we don't take someone like kevin love or roy hibbert, i would be very happy...

rose, beasley, mayo, gordon - in that order...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah bootstrenf, I saw that clip last night and I was saying the exact same things. Even with me being a big USC fan, Rose is without a doubt better than Mayo. Rose is a true pg that passes first but can take over the game and score if needed. He is one of the most athletic PG I have ever seen, his jumping ability along with his quickness and speed is ridiculous. He's like a mix between Chris Paul and a younger Baron Davis.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Yeah bootstrenf, I saw that clip last night and I was saying the exact same things. Even with me being a big USC fan, Rose is without a doubt better than Mayo. Rose is a true pg that passes first but can take over the game and score if needed. He is one of the most athletic PG I have ever seen, his jumping ability along with his quickness and speed is ridiculous. *He's like a mix between Chris Paul and a younger Baron Davis.*


with the blocking ability of dwyane wade...


the only thing i didn't see was a jumpshot, but looked like he didn't need one with the alley oops he was throwing down...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I saw derrick in high school at Simeon because I live near the city and my lord...he is incredible...he jus had his way with those high school kids..


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh yeah that block was sick.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

In terms of PG I think Rose is the best for 08. You can argue though who is a better player between Rose and Mayo. True PG's have been more successful as of late.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

game 2 video highlights are embedded in the page i am providing here

so for anyone keeping tabs:


game 1 : 17 pts | 6 rbs | 5 asts | 2 blks | 1 to | 50% fg

game 2 : 21 pts | 5 rbs | 1 asts | 2 blks | 2 stls | 75% fg | 7/10 ft | 2 tos

so it's only two games, but the averages:

19 ppg | 5.5 rpg | 3 apg | 1.5 spg | 2 bpg 

and he's hit a few treys....his jumpshot looks fine to me...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Either one we would be fine with as both go along with dunleavvy's philosophy of utilizing scoring PGs. If only we beat the odds, get one of them, and then resign cassell for a year who could teach them things like how to score without just relying on athleticism.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

with the way the clippers are playing right now, we probably won't have a shot at him...but the good thing is, it's only 4 games....


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

why the **** are we winning


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

NOFX22 said:


> why the **** are we winning



exactly...people will be jumping all over me for even suggesting that the clippers should tank, but they really should...it's nice that we're 4-0, but does anyone honestly believe we will make playoffs??? and if we do, will we even make any noise??? this team is missing a lot of pieces from winning a chip and i think the lottery should be top priority...the winning has been fun, but this team, as is, is far from truly contending....

i already conceded this season after brand went out, and i think that getting a francise type pg in rose would be better for the franchise than barely missing playoffs this year(or getting wacked in the first round)...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> exactly...people will be jumping all over me for even suggesting that the clippers should tank, but they really should...it's nice that we're 4-0, but does anyone honestly believe we will make playoffs??? and if we do, will we even make any noise??? this team is missing a lot of pieces from winning a chip and i think the lottery should be top priority...the winning has been fun, but this team, as is, is far from truly contending....
> 
> i already conceded this season after brand went out, and i think that getting a francise type pg in rose would be better for the franchise than barely missing playoffs this year(or getting wacked in the first round)...


I don't really have a problem with tanking most of the season (since we're not winning a title & have more to gain in the draft) but i would enjoy putting together a couple of runs. 

22-0 to start, then 0-60 to finish would be fun


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> I don't really have a problem with tanking most of the season (since we're not winning a title & have more to gain in the draft) but i would enjoy putting together a couple of runs.
> 
> 22-0 to start, then 0-60 to finish would be fun


agreed, the winning has been fun...but that's where it stops, it has been fun, but overall, the 4-0 start is not a true indicator of anything...a few winning streaks and entertaining games would be nice, but my focus is already on next year's draft...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

agreed on the two previous posts


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

So last year didn't show anybody that tanking doesn't work?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Either we contend for a title this year or tank for next years draft!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

squeemu said:


> So last year didn't show anybody that tanking doesn't work?


i mean tanking as in getting one of the top few picks...it would be asinine to expect the #1 overall pick just because you have the worst record...i'm not saying we should tank to just get the #1 pick...i just want a high pick...top 3, as i would be happy with rose, beasley or mayo...and the worse the record, the better chance of getting a high pick...and if we happen to get #1 overall, even better...a top 3 pick is what i want, and #1 overall would be a bonus...


bayless and collison look good also...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

If we can't have the #1 pick(Rose) than I don't want to tank/lose on purpose, I don't think its worth it. We already have way too many losing seasons, I'm tired of losing. And tanking is bad karma, that **** never works. And if we do get a high draft pick, how are you guys assured that Baylor and Dunleay wouldn't **** it up. And with winning and good cap management, we gain respect around the league and big FAs would be more willing to come and play her.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think people here are speaking of tanking metaphorically. Not purposely losing games, but were just hoping we live up to how we are on paper which is one of the worst teams in the nba. Because if that happens we will improve our team through the draft. 

Heck, if we would have lost like 5 games or so more last year, we would have had a good shot at 1-2, i dont think portland had even one of the 5 worst recrds. 

Doing bad does work, it gets you a higher pick, ask seattle or portland this year. Now, like someone else said really not playing your best, with the hopes that youll get the number 1 pick like boston, etc. that is something that doesnt work. You cant go into the draft saying, oh we have the worst record, were going to get the top pick. 

Personally id be happy with one of the 5 worst records. Wed have a decent shot at top 3, and absolute worst we could get would be 8. 

top 3 we could get mayo or rose, possibly beasly but i want to see more of him before i say. 4-8 wed have a shot at budinger.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

The worst place to finish in the NBA is the 9th, 10th, 11th spot in your conference. 

And if you're not a young up & coming team (which the clippers are definitely not) getting the 7th & 8th seed in the playoffs doesn't do much good either, as we'd probably get swept. 

Much of the reason we all expected the clips to do horribly is because of the age of our guards... Mobley is already hurt, Cassell wants to burn himself out, Knight is a perennial DNP - Injured whatever player. And 4 games into the season, this is still a big possibility. But i will enjoy the wins while they last  Hopefully by going to a game this week or next.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> The worst place to finish in the NBA is the 9th, 10th, 11th spot in your conference.
> 
> And if you're not a young up & coming team (which the clippers are definitely not) getting the 7th & 8th seed in the playoffs doesn't do much good either, as we'd probably get swept.


Exactly exactly exactly. What ive been saying for a while. Other fans might not be in it for a championship but thats what im in it for. If youre 7th-11th on a team like the clippers the last two years, thats basically USELESS. You know you dont have "upside" to take it to the next level since everyone is older mostly, and you also dont get a shot at an immediate impact player, or atleast a huge upside player that a 1-5 pick gives you. 

As i mentioned before, at least in the past we had hope. We were both A. a very young team, there was hope we could put it together and get better, and B. we would have a high lottery pick, again hope that possibly wed do something with it. (like trade for elton brand)

The absolute dream scenario would be us getting the number one pick so that we could get mayo or rose, and then, minnesota absolutely destroying the odds, and get the 11th worst record, and we get their pick. Then we could hopefully get budinger if he drops, or a big man like koufos, love, hibbert, all of whom would seem like dunleavvy type big guys. Then sign/trade maggette for another lottery pick (similar to golden state/charlotte deal for richardson), if available to get collison, or another good PG. Then have brand opt out so that we could get arenas.

Odds of that happening: 0.000005%, but its fun to imagine. If that did happen id probably get season tickets. Mayo/Arenas/Budinger/Thomas/Kaman Collison/Mobley/Ross/Thornton/Love


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Exactly exactly exactly. What ive been saying for a while. Other fans might not be in it for a championship but thats what im in it for. If youre 7th-11th on a team like the clippers the last two years, thats basically USELESS. You know you dont have "upside" to take it to the next level since everyone is older mostly, and you also dont get a shot at an immediate impact player, or atleast a huge upside player that a 1-5 pick gives you.
> 
> As i mentioned before, at least in the past we had hope. We were both A. a very young team, there was hope we could put it together and get better, and B. we would have a high lottery pick, again hope that possibly wed do something with it. (like trade for elton brand)
> 
> ...


anything can happen...just replace mayo with rose, budinger for batum, and love for hibbert and we're good to go...


my god that would be sweet...two legit 7 footers....ridiculously athletic wings...multiple franchise type pgs, a defensive stopper(ross), and some crafty ol vets to top it off...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

so far, beasley or rose would be my #1 pick...and i'm not even sure mayo would be next up...

rose's first two games have been very impressive...not the numbers themselves, but if you saw the kid play, his skills are amazing...beasley, i have not seen his first two games, but his numbers are astounding...

first game: over 50%fg, 32pts/24rebs with a few blocks steals and treys...

second game: over 50%fg, 30pts/14rebs with a few steals and treys...

rose: 32 pts...but 12/27 shooting and *8* turnovers...and usc lost....rose and beasley have not yet lost...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

well look at the team mayo is on, he cant do it all by himself. They really need hackett back, but even with him, not sure if theyre a top 20 team the whole season, they have no depth. 

Next year will be another good draft year.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> well look at the team mayo is on, he cant do it all by himself. They really need hackett back, but even with him, not sure if theyre a top 20 team the whole season, they have no depth.
> 
> Next year will be another good draft year.


you know i don't really like mayo, but that's in comparison to rose and beasley...i would be thrilled to get any one of the three...clippers are 4-2 right now...sorry to say this, but i'm hoping for some more L's....


and for all the people who claim that tanking doesn't work, yes it does...top 3 pick is all i'm asking for...and like yama said, maybe minny could drop out of the top ten and we could get someone like kevin love(i've changed my stance on him, kinda) or any other decent big who could make the rotation, i would be thrilled...


my ideal lineup:

pg: rose/livingston/cassell
sg: mobley/rose/lviingston
sf: maggette/thornton
pf: brand/thomas
ce: kaman/love?

and another reason i like rose over mayo is that rose is a dunfather type player...shows great hustle and effort on the defensive end and is a very unselfish player....on the other hand, mayo might be great, but his shoot first ask questions later mentality might get him into dun's doghouse early on....and no matter how good mayo is, it wouldn't do the clippers any good, because he would be buried on the bench...8 to's his first game...i wonder if the dunfather would accept that...

also, going by positional need, i would rather have a pass first, great defensive, scores when he needs to type of pg like rose...mayo might be a great sg, but that's just not the type of player we need...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> well look at the team mayo is on, he cant do it all by himself. They really need hackett back, but even with him, not sure if theyre a top 20 team the whole season, they have no depth.
> 
> Next year will be another good draft year.


also, good point, but it also proves my point even further...mayo played about 40 minutes and produced his numbers on a team where he was basically the only option...

rose produced some exceptional numbers himself, in about 25 minutes per game with many other options around him...it goes both ways...


the added pressure on mayo from being the only option might have forced his 8to's, but the fact that rose produced his great numbers on a team full of stars was very telling...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ALl high school superstars are shoot first, ask questions later players. I dont think its fair to give guys like that that label, or even guys who are the best on their team. Heck, if we had an arenas person on our team, wed have no trouble with shoot first ask questions later. Superstars have that option. Durant at seattle is shoot first ask questions later, but so what? Who else on that team is going to score?

I think that dunleavvy gets upset when non star players start chucking shots...like maggette has done in the past, like thornton has been doing so far, etc. Rose and mayo are chuckers in their own right. Although i expect rose to not do it as much since hes on a pretty good team. 

The key is, if theyre not the best players on the team when they make it to the nba, can they defer? So far carmello and iverson have done decently in Denver. The big 3 in boston have been pretty good, no one person chucking. 

Its still way to early to be saying who will be number 1, or even in the top 10 guaranteed, but from what mock drafts are saying so far, ill be happy with almost anyone in the entire top 10, except maybe gordon, Green, Arthur, who arent even in one of the mocks other than nbadraft.net


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> ALl high school superstars are shoot first, ask questions later players. I dont think its fair to give guys like that that label, or even guys who are the best on their team. Heck, if we had an arenas person on our team, wed have no trouble with shoot first ask questions later. Superstars have that option. Durant at seattle is shoot first ask questions later, but so what? Who else on that team is going to score?
> 
> I think that dunleavvy gets upset when non star players start chucking shots...like maggette has done in the past, like thornton has been doing so far, etc. Rose and mayo are chuckers in their own right. Although i expect rose to not do it as much since hes on a pretty good team.
> 
> ...


true...


by the way, how has batum been playing...i have no sources on him...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

batum last week in two games averaged 14 5 and 3, not to shabby for a guy his age. But i dont think its even 100% he will declare next year. Id still pick budinger 10 places ahead of batum. (with dunleavvy as our coach). 

Besides, no one else is scared of getting another 6'9" teenage swingman from europe? We havent had the best of luck in that regard.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> batum last week in two games averaged 14 5 and 3, not to shabby for a guy his age. But i dont think its even 100% he will declare next year. Id still pick budinger 10 places ahead of batum. (with dunleavvy as our coach).
> 
> Besides, no one else is scared of getting another 6'9" teenage swingman from europe? We havent had the best of luck in that regard.


poor korolev...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, im not feeling good about our chances at a high draft pick this year. I hope things turn around soon. I think we will still lose a lot of games, despite our good start, but i had no idea some teams would be as bad as they have been so far.

Chicago, 1 win? Washington only 2 wins? New york with all the problems they have underachieving despite having a great lineup? Philly i knew would be bad, theyre not dissapointing. Miami i knew would have trouble without wade, but only 1 win?

Memphis has a GREAT team, and only 2 wins? Who would have known sacramento would lose bibby for a while? Minnesota most knew would be bad, but if they had kept davis i think they could have made noise. trading davis away, and loosing foye to injury is bad. We can kiss that pick goodby this year. Seattle is even worse than i thought they would be. Golden state the biggest surprise of them all. Monta ellis and biedrens have all but disappeared. No stephen jackson has the offensive flow stagnant. 

At this rate we will get another 10-13 pick which would be a disaster for us.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Well, im not feeling good about our chances at a high draft pick this year. I hope things turn around soon. I think we will still lose a lot of games, despite our good start, but i had no idea some teams would be as bad as they have been so far.
> 
> Chicago, 1 win? Washington only 2 wins? New york with all the problems they have underachieving despite having a great lineup? Philly i knew would be bad, theyre not dissapointing. Miami i knew would have trouble without wade, but only 1 win?
> 
> ...


i wonder if all those other teams are tanking already??? probably not, but...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

nah, all of them have problems. 

Chicago distracted by the kobe rumors, contract renewal problems, wallace un interest. Washingto has a banged up arenas, and lost thier starting center to injury. New york has issues obvously, and injuries, Philly just is plain bad, seattle is terrible, miami might turn it around now with wade more healhty.

Memphis i have no idea what their problem is. Good lord they are loaded on that roster. Minnesota gutted their team, and has injury problems. (they were starting greg buckner for a while). 

Golden state's sucesss seems to be related to stephen jackson, who is coming back against the clippers (great). 

On paper were still one of the 5 worst teams in the league, but lots of other teams are underachieving...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I think Memphis will start to play better in the 2nd half. They have a new coaching staff and a bunch of young talent that still needs to develop.


----------

